# Christmas Embassy Suites Ft Lauderdale HDR



## Provo (Dec 21, 2009)

Christmas Embassy Suites Ft Lauderdale HDR Courtyard


----------



## Provo (Dec 22, 2009)

Does it look ok? No comments?


----------



## jjparson (Dec 22, 2009)

Let me preface by saying I am not an expert.  I am not a huge fan of the HDR used here.  The colors almost look cartoonish to me.  I do not know if that makes sense.  What is the focal point of the picture?  It might make sense (if you have not already) to figure that out and go from there.


----------



## Ramones (Dec 22, 2009)

I really like it, I would probably crop out the background(the two floors above)


----------



## carjunkman (Jan 18, 2010)

I think you have to go back a bit... to  make the Christmas tree and the table in the frame


----------



## tailz03 (Jan 24, 2010)

i love it but i love cartoonish effects


----------



## Higgs Boson (Jan 25, 2010)

I think it looks real more than cartoonish but maybe I just see a cartoon world....


----------

